# Anyone been to one of these yarn sales



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

I am going to one of them yarn sales in aberkhan shops tomorrow, where you fill a bag for £5, I'm just wondering if anyone else has been to one of these and I can pick a few bargains up to fill up my stash, I need some chunky yarn and Aran yarn, I don't expect that I will be able to put anything off the shelves in my bag but I need some yarn to make some crafty things that my daughter has roped me in to


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like fun...have a great time. Let us know what you buy.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Have a great time! Hope you find some bargains


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

If you can wait till I hop on a plane I will come with you, I will even pay for the coffee's. I love this sort of day out. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## geeta goswami (May 18, 2017)

Sounds like an adventurous trip!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd never heard of these shops before today, but I've made a note of their website. No shops close to me, but it's handy to know where they are in case I'm passing sometime. Thanks for your post, most useful.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I’ve never heard of a day like that. It sounds amazing. I can’t imagine the size of my stash if they had that around here.


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

I think they do them at different times all over the country


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

WOW I wish they had that here. Closest to getting fantastic buys is the tent sales at Bernat in Listowel, ON.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, it would be nice to have something like that. 

How about a mystery “grab bag” on a yarn crawl?


----------

